# Robert Rollock on the need for Christ’s passive obedience



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 30, 2022)

It may be demanded, Had it not been sufficient for our good, and to the end he might redeem us, if he had only lived well and holily, and not also so to have suffered death for us? I answer, it had not sufficed: for all his most holy & righteous works had not satisfied the justice and wrath of God for our sins, nor merited the mercy of God, reconciliation, righteousness & life eternal for us: the reason is, for that the justice of God did require, for our breach of God’s covenant, that we should be punished with death eternal, according to the condition denounced and annexed to the promise of that covenant.

Therefore no good works of our own, or of any Mediator for us, after the breach of that covenant of works, could have satisfied the justice of God, which of necessity after a sort required the punishment and death of the offender, or certainly of some mediator in his steed. If then all the good & holy works of the Mediator could not satisfy that wrath and justice of God for sin, it is clear they could not merit any new grace or mercy of God for us. ...

For more, see Robert Rollock on the need for Christ’s passive obedience.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

